# Denzel - What happened?



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

The December 2nd edtion of Woman's Day in 2002 had a story about a small maltese terrior called Denzil. The headline said: Rescued from Death Row. If anyone has got anymore information on Denzel that they might have collected or passed by could you please let me know. For those of you who did not get to read the story then Ill share some info. He was an underweight dog, and since I dont want to type much he became better and has a new home. If anyone has anymore info about this cute sweet dog... Please LET ME KNOW!!


----------



## muffieluv (Oct 26, 2003)

Denzel appears to be ok, said the magazine. Thanks Everyone!


----------

